# Anyone know a reactor physics book better than duderstadt and hamilton?



## random_soldier1337 (Sep 18, 2020)

I really like the book for how much it covers. There's not a single topic that's missed that is relevant to nuclear reactor design/analysis. Often other books can miss a topic or two. It's just that the style is not to the point and often time is wasted talking about things that are irrelevant or won't be explained, at least until way later.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 21, 2020)

Calling @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 21, 2020)

I haven't actually found a reactor physics book that I liked. I'm not a reactor guy so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I agree with your points on Duderstadt and Hamilton thought its still probably one of the better texts.

My own bookshelf has:


Glasstone and Edlund _Elements of Nuclear Reactor Theory;_


ancient text and out of circulation, my copy is via dumpster dive. good luck finding a copy. easy reference but probably more for undergrads


[*]Glasstone  _Principles of __Nuclear Reactor Engineering;_


I have the original text via dumpster dive, it's since been updated a bunch of times, can't really comment on it since I've never really used it


[*]Stacey _Nuclear Reactor Physics_


If it wasn't the required text in grad school then I would have never bought it. Let's just say that I relied on Duderstadt


----------



## random_soldier1337 (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks. It was worth a try.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 25, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't actually found a reactor physics book that I liked. I'm not a reactor guy so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I agree with your points on Duderstadt and Hamilton thought its still probably one of the better texts.
> 
> My own bookshelf has:
> 
> ...


That took me all of 1 minute   I found 19 copies... (I love AbeBooks for finding old out of print texts.)

https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&amp;cm_sp=SearchF-_-home-_-Results&amp;an=glasstone&amp;tn=Elements+of+Nuclear+Reactor+Theory&amp;kn=&amp;isbn=


----------

